# General > Technical Support >  adobe reader

## Mr P Cannop

cant download the up to date version of this can anyone help me with this ??

----------


## Niall Fernie

try here:

http://download.cnet.com/Adobe-Reade...ml?tag=mncol;3

----------


## Mr P Cannop

still having probs with this

----------


## Mr P Cannop

can anyone else help me ??

----------


## picturegifts

> can anyone else help me ??


Do you have any CDs that come with Computer magazines? Most of these have Adobe Reader on

----------


## dx100uk

Try running repair from Control/Panel>Add Remove Programs>Adobe Acrobat professional and then try the update.

dx

----------


## Mr P Cannop

trying to get the up to date one but wont download it

----------


## dx100uk

have you uninstalled the versions you already have from control panal remove programs

you poss have ver 5 and or 6 installed as well as the latest version

uninstall all versions of the reader

then reboot

then download the full version from the website and install

dont tryand use anything you already have.

dx

----------


## Mr P Cannop

tried all that but still wont download

----------


## dx100uk

you say it wont download?

what do you mean?

you go to the link in post 2

what happens then?

dx

----------


## Mr P Cannop

install missing plugins

----------


## dx100uk

is this following a complete new install after removing all previous versions from control panel add/remove programs?

is there any indication of 'what' plugin its trying to find?

typically additional plugins are for interface with a specific printer/scanner or a program like microsoft office, these plugins come with the install discs of the like.

dx

----------


## Anfield

I know this may be obvious, but have you downloaded the correct version of Adobe for your O/S?

----------


## jimbews

> install missing plugins


Is this an Adobe install where they load a "Download Manager" into your web browser and then use that to install the software?

There is some help from Adobe here:
http://www.adobe.com/support/reader/

If you can find the FULL download it may be more reliable than the "Download Manager" method.

BTW - if what you are wanting is the latest "Acrobat Reader X" then (personally) I wouldn't bother.

----------


## RIR

> BTW - if what you are wanting is the latest "Acrobat Reader X" then (personally) I wouldn't bother.


 
Or use the free Foxit Reader http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/ instead.


Ian.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

how2 do i get the download manager ??

----------


## Anfield

Adobe Download Manager info

----------


## Mr P Cannop

what is the web link to download it ??

----------


## Wanted

If you already have adobe reader installed , then all you have to do is open it and go in to the help section at the top of the box and press the updates, and wella , there you have it.

----------


## Wanted

If you already have adobe installed just open it and click on the help at the top of the box and click on updates.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

it says there is no updates

----------


## Mr P Cannop

still trying to get the up to date version ??

----------


## dx100uk

so what version do you have then?

dx

----------


## Mr P Cannop

9.4.1 is this the up to date version ??

----------


## dx100uk

nope

the link in post #2

dx

----------


## Mr P Cannop

cant download that web link

----------


## dx100uk

well i'll offer to help direct
i'm up wick as from sunday till 3rd jan 
or if you wish download and install 
teamviewer

so's i can connect to your pc remotely and i'll do it that way or find out whst you issue really is.

pm if you wish.

dx

----------


## Wanted

> it says there is no updates


 if it says that there is no updates then there isnt any , but you could delete reader then redownload it direct from the adobe site. sometimes things just stop working properly for no apparent reason.

----------

